# My First DMsG



## paul1 (Sep 23, 2016)

My previous thread (that rolled a natural 1 on database deletion save) I mentioned that I am designing my first adventure to be uploaded to the DM's Guild. For those that viewed/replied my artist is almost done with all the artwork. I am editing for content, but we are still on schedule to finish beginning of October.

What are your thoughts on page backgrounds? Being a Halloween-themed adventure I had purchased an adventure where the author has this old, crinkled, parchment background on the pages. It would fit the theme, but is it too much for DMs? If you were the DM would the added theme from page to page be worth possibly struggling to read or reference things quickly and easily?


----------



## LordEntrails (Sep 23, 2016)

I like page backgrounds like parchment or crinkled paper. But NEVER at the cost of readability (same thing with fancy fonts). If it's not easy to read, I simple won't read it. I'm not as young as I once was, and my eyes aren't those of a young'un either


----------



## paul1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks I will try some backgrounds out.


----------



## paul1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Do you have a recommendation where to get a background for commercial use?


----------



## LordEntrails (Sep 26, 2016)

MS Word includes several that are decent. Otherwise you will have to find images that are either public domain or include a license that allows you to use it (such as Creative Commons). You'll just have to search using some of those terms.


----------



## paul1 (Oct 4, 2016)

I am almost done. The editing process takes longer than I thought! I was excited when I got the artwork and was putting it all together. It has been play-tested, reviewed, and edited (fifth draft). I am looking to upload some time this week.


----------



## surfarcher (Oct 5, 2016)

paul1 said:


> Do you have a recommendation where to get a background for commercial use?



Try a Google images search for paper backgrounds with reuse license. If you are handy with GIMP or Photoshop you can broaden the scope a bit too.


----------



## paul1 (Oct 9, 2016)

final draft is done! I just need to finalize in Acrobat so I am aiming to upload later today. I ended up going without a page background since some of the art sketches have white backgrounds. I appreciate the help everyone. It has been quite a journey and I am thinking about future projects.


----------



## LordEntrails (Oct 9, 2016)

In GIMP or other programs you can set the white of the images to the alpha/transparent color. Then the image will sit (usually) nicely over the page background. Biggest problem is if you have white inside the image that you don't want to be transparent.


----------



## surfarcher (Oct 9, 2016)

LordEntrails said:


> In GIMP or other programs you can set the white of the images to the alpha/transparent color. Then the image will sit (usually) nicely over the page background. Biggest problem is if you have white inside the image that you don't want to be transparent.



In the latter case you can simply fuzzy select+delete the parts you want transparent. Or use layer masks for doing the same non-destructively.


----------



## paul1 (Oct 10, 2016)

It is uploaded! Of course as soon as I uploaded it I spotted a grammar mistake. I have uploaded version 1.1 and it feels great. I appreciate advice I have received and will genuinely keep this thread in mind for future projects. I am going to post in the release/promotion thread for more details.


----------

